# Посоветоваться хотел

## ManJak

Подскажите плиз, на таком точиле:

```

Copyright (c) 1992-2003 The FreeBSD Project.

Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994

        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.

FreeBSD 4.9-RELEASE #2: Sat Feb  7 18:05:55 MSK 2004

    kolyan@home:/usr/src/sys/compile/SERVER

Timecounter "i8254"  frequency 1193182 Hz

CPU: Pentium/P55C (200.46-MHz 586-class CPU)

  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x543  Stepping = 3

  Features=0x8001bf<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,MCE,CX8,MMX>

real memory  = 67108864 (65536K bytes)

config>

avail memory = 62001152 (60548K bytes)

Preloaded elf kernel "kernel" at 0xc034c000.

Preloaded userconfig_script "/boot/kernel.conf" at 0xc034c09c.

Intel Pentium detected, installing workaround for F00F bug

md0: Malloc disk

Using $PIR table, 6 entries at 0xc00fcf90

npx0: <math processor> on motherboard

npx0: INT 16 interface

pcib0: <Host to PCI bridge> on motherboard

pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0

isab0: <Intel 82371AB PCI to ISA bridge> at device 7.0 on pci0

isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0

atapci0: <Intel PIIX4 ATA33 controller> port 0xf000-0xf00f at device 7.1 on pci0

ata0: at 0x1f0 irq 14 on atapci0

ata1: at 0x170 irq 15 on atapci0

pci0: <Intel 82371AB/EB (PIIX4) USB controller> at 7.2

chip1: <Intel 82371AB Power management controller> port 0x5000-0x500f at device7.3 on pci0

pci0: <S3 Trio 64V2/DX/GX graphics accelerator> at 13.0 irq 11

dc0: <Intel 21143 10/100BaseTX> port 0x6800-0x687f mem 0xe4000000-0xe40003ff irq 10 at device 15.0 on pci0

dc0: Ethernet address: 00:c0:ca:19:bf:e9

miibus0: <MII bus> on dc0

dcphy0: <Intel 21143 NWAY media interface> on miibus0

dcphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto

orm0: <Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff on isa0

pmtimer0 on isa0

fdc0: <NEC 72065B or clone> at port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on isa0

fdc0: FIFO enabled, 8 bytes threshold

fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0

atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0

atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> flags 0x1 irq 1 on atkbdc0

kbd0 at atkbd0

vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0

sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0

sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>

sio0: configured irq 4 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0

sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0

sio0: type 8250

sio1 at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0

sio1: type 16550A

ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0

ppc0: Generic chipset (NIBBLE-only) in COMPATIBLE mode

plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0

lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0

lpt0: Interrupt-driven port

ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0

ad0: DMA limited to UDMA33, non-ATA66 cable or device

ad0: 12419MB <ST313032A> [25232/16/63] at ata0-master UDMA33

acd0: CDROM <CD-532E-B> at ata0-slave PIO4

Mounting root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a

```

реально привинтить?:

```

$ uname -a

Linux manjakws 2.6.11.9 #1 Sun May 15 10:46:08 MSD 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

# emerge info

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.11.9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11.9 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, May  2 2005, 00:41:18)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.5, 1.6.3, 1.4_p6, 1.8.5-r3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r7

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

...

```

ест-но с i586

Или тяжело ему будет?

Это просто тестосервак,

просто ща хотел потестировать там гентушку, и стало интересно, сильно ли ему будет тяжело?

Графика не нужна,

ftp,samba,mysql,apache,ssh,iptables,pop3,smtp

вроде усе  :Wink: 

фря, вроде довольна, хотя мускул подтормаживает заметно  :Smile: 

и собирать его пришлось с lowmem, и похоже в генту придется, тоже рукми,

т.к. нет этого ключа =(

ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-4.0.24  +berkdb -debug -innodb +perl +readline (-selinux) +ssl -static +tcpd 16,489 kB

Просто, стоит ли заморачиваться, или все раком встанет и не поедет  :Confused: 

Линух, последнее время потолстел сильно  :Very Happy: 

----------

## YD

Гемор не стоит свечь, имхо, но если есть возможность использовать DistCC, то варианты имеются. RAM'a вроде хватает, CPU слабоват.

----------

## ManJak

 *YD wrote:*   

> Гемор не стоит свечь, имхо, но если есть возможность использовать DistCC, то варианты имеются. RAM'a вроде хватает, CPU слабоват.

 

Да попробовать можно и без DistCC,

замаунтить по НФС, зачрутится туда, выставить все флажки и вперед, с простой кросс-компиляцией, 

еще не пробовал, но может и так прокатит, а после бутстрапа, он могет и сам попыхтеть дня 2-3 =)

Все равно пока стоит без дела на холодильнике =)

Просто, хотелось ему новую жизнь дать, а со временем сделать с него файервол для HPNA и НАТ поднять.

----------

## ManJak

По ходу, для сборки проца хватает номано  :Very Happy: 

Посмотрим, что дальше!

```

 16:41:22 up  8:12,  1 user,  load average: 2.10, 2.01, 1.99

livecd root # ps -axw

Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html

  PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND

    1 ?        S      0:03 init [3]

    2 ?        S      0:00 [migration/0]

    3 ?        SN     0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

    4 ?        S<     0:04 [events/0]

    5 ?        S<     0:00 [khelper]

   18 ?        S<     0:00 [kblockd/0]

   19 ?        S      0:00 [khubd]

   37 ?        S      0:39 [pdflush]

   38 ?        S      0:37 [pdflush]

   40 ?        S<     0:00 [aio/0]

   39 ?        S      0:38 [kswapd0]

   41 ?        S<     0:00 [xfslogd/0]

   42 ?        S<     0:00 [xfsdatad/0]

   43 ?        S      0:00 [xfsbufd]

  116 ?        S      0:00 [kseriod]

  695 ?        S      0:00 [khpsbpkt]

 1339 ?        S<     0:01 [loop0]

 1403 ?        S<s    0:00 udevd

 2720 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

 3115 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/gpm -m /dev/input/mice -t imps2

 3251 tty1     Ss+    0:00 -/bin/bash

 3252 tty2     Ss     0:00 -/bin/bash

 3253 tty3     Ss     0:00 -/bin/bash

 3254 tty4     Ss     0:03 -/bin/bash

 3255 tty5     Ss     0:00 -/bin/bash

 3256 tty6     Ss+    0:00 -/bin/bash

 3551 tty3     S+     0:02 links /mnt/cdrom/docs/handbook/html/index.html

 3729 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

 3857 ?        S      0:49 [kjournald]

 3900 tty2     S      0:10 /bin/bash

 9158 tty2     S+     0:00 /bin/bash scripts/bootstrap.sh

10341 tty2     S+     1:08 /usr/bin/python -O /usr/bin/emerge virtual/os-headers sys-apps/texinfo gettext >=sys-devel/binutils-2.14.

29438 ?        Ss     0:00 sshd: root@pts/0

29441 pts/0    Ss     0:00 -bash

29835 tty2     S+     0:00 [glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1] sandbox /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh compile

29836 tty2     S+     0:03 /bin/bash /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh compile

32062 tty2     S+     0:00 make PARALLELMFLAGS=-j2

32063 tty2     S+     0:51 make -r PARALLELMFLAGS=-j2 CVSOPTS= -C /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3 objdir=/

 7088 tty4     S+     0:00 /bin/bash

 8448 tty5     S+     0:00 ssh kolyan@10.1.1.11

 8484 tty2     S+     0:18 make -j2 -C libio subdir_lib

 8925 tty2     S+     0:00 /usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3/gcc iosetvbuf.c -c -std=gnu99 -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wstrict-prototypes -

 8926 tty2     R+     0:03 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/cc1 -quiet -nostdinc -I../include -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2

 8927 tty2     S+     0:00 as -Qy -o /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/build-default-i586-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/libi

 8928 pts/0    R+     0:00 ps -axw

 8929 tty2     S+     0:00 /usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3/gcc ioungetc.c -c-std=gnu99 -O2 -Wall -Winline -Wstrict-prototypes -W

 8930 tty2     R+     0:00 /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/cc1 -quiet -nostdinc -I../include -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2

 8931 tty2     S+     0:00 as -Qy -o /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1/work/build-default-i586-pc-linux-gnu-linuxthreads/libi

livecd root # uptime

 16:24:04 up  7:55,  1 user,  load average: 2.16, 2.08, 2.02

```

уже глибся собирается  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## YD

Вариант с NFS я как-то мутил, но блин производительность хуже. Есть смысл тогда иметь систему в chroot'e на своём комке, а потом устанавливать по средствам binhost'a, но тоже геморней, чем distcc.

----------

## ManJak

 *YD wrote:*   

> Вариант с NFS я как-то мутил, но блин производительность хуже. Есть смысл тогда иметь систему в chroot'e на своём комке, а потом устанавливать по средствам binhost'a, но тоже геморней, чем distcc.

 

А что есть binhost?

Не сталкивался

----------

## YD

Для накала стоит прочитать man'ы по emerge make.conf ebuild ebuild(5)

Потом уделить внимание PORTAGE_BINHOST @ man make.conf

----------

## ManJak

 *YD wrote:*   

> Для накала стоит прочитать man'ы по emerge make.conf ebuild ebuild(5)
> 
> Потом уделить внимание PORTAGE_BINHOST @ man make.conf

 

Все, понял, просто внимания не уделил =)

Всего не упомнишь =)

Просто так еще не пробовал =)

----------

